# Abu Dhabi to set up Dh8b port and industrial zone



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

Abu Dhabi to set up Dh8b port and industrial zone 
By Stanley Carvalho, Staff Reporter



Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi is building a new port and industrial zone with an investment of Dh8 billion at Taweelah, the government announced yesterday.

The port, to be called Khalifa Port along with the industrial area, will come up on the coast halfway between Dubai and Abu Dhabi.

The plans for the port and industrial zone were unveiled by the Abu Dhabi government under directives of President His Highness Shaikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan and General Shaikh Mohammad Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Abu Dhabi Crown Prince, Deputy Sup-reme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces and Chairman of the Abu Dhabi Executive Council.

"The new port and industrial area are considered an essential part of the current strategy aimed at stepping up the pace of development in the economic, industrial and tourism fields," said Shaikh Mohammad.

Shaikh Mohammad underlined the UAE leadership's keenness to maintain economic growth at a faster pace and to consolidate the country's industrial base, in a way that will lead to increasing its competitiveness and enhancing its image as a globally recognised hub for investment, business and international trade. 

"We are confident that this innovative project will have a lasting effect on the Emirate's ports and industry sectors and will act as a catalyst for local, regional and international businesses."

Design

Shaikh Saeed Bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Chairman of Abu Dhabi Sea Ports Authority, said: "The new port will include a container handling terminal and piers for handling raw and bulk cargoes. It will be designed and developed to the highest international standards in an environmentally sustainable manner and will be capable of handling the largest types of ships. The project also entails an industrial estate along with ancillary and supporting commercial and residential developments."

The first phase should be ready in the next five years, he added.

"This major development will serve the economy of Abu Dhabi and the UAE for the decades to come and aims at relocating Mina Zayed from the island of Abu Dhabi where it operates in a congested environment to a new location where it can capitalise on the existing power generation and desalination cluster and the natural gas network including better access to the deeper water of the Gulf and proximity to major highways."

The industrial zone which is being developed through public-private partnerships will play a major role in the generation of the traffic for the new port and will host major basic industries, some of which will be announced in the near future, whilst providing opportunities for investment and creating sustainable employment opportunities for nationals.

http://gulfnews.com/business/Construction/10011753.html


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I heard that they will demolish the old port, is that true?


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

yea i heard they will move the old port, i dont know about demolish, however, that is a very good move, 
but just a question, 
can the UAE handle such project, i mean, we are talking billions and billions dollars, can the UAE actually get their money's worth back, and in a effecient time. 
your feed back please


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ It isnt really about money, I dont trust Abu Dhabi.

DP World finally started amanging the other port, I wonder what would happen now.


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

AD needs this project $2B isn't alot for such a project remember it is a port and an industrial zone not to mention the location which is downtown AD + DP manages Zayed port so i think they will manage this one 2.


----------

